# Any tricks or tips to setting up my new diamond whetstone plates?



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Hey Lj's,*

Watching Paul Sellars using diamond plate for chisel and plane blade sharpening and not finding any waterstones over 2 inches wide I bit the bullet and purchased 3 3 inch x 8 inch plates. And a CMT diamond hone for gouges I finally took out of storage. ( almost bought the same set twice????)

Have one nice plate holder that came with the 3 plates.

Paul appears to have his mounted on a board or block which allows him to move from one stone to the other in a smooth flow sharpening process.

*I'm thinking of copying it? Just not sure what is needed to prepare the stones to start sharpening chisels and gouges.*

Usually when I post you come up with great suggestions to prevent Murphy from showing me how. LOL!

*As always comments , suggestions and positive humor are welcome*

Thanks


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I know nothing about it Doc, just wanted to say hi.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

HA,Ha,Ha Thanks Monte! Howdy!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Sharpen away.

Shapton makes 2-3/4 stones. I know it's a bit late.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL! Yep! Thanks!


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

No prep necessary, as far ass I know. I use 3in1 Oil. I've used them dry, and seen others do so, too. The diamonds don't care. Don't use water, though. The steel doesn't like that. You can't beat Paul Sellars for advice. Ask him. Why three?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Course medium and fine. Paul uses windshield washer fluid. But I do have rust issues in summer. Thanks Mark!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're going to love the diamond stones congrats!

After using the diamond plates I hit the chisels with the water stones.

I use what ever stones are needed at the time


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

DMT recommends water. It may rust a bit. Wasn't a big deal.

I use wd40 pump spray preferably. Got tired of drying every time I used them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Have no idea I am with Monte, just saying HI. BUT probably not a good idea to wash them in the dishwasher…...

LOL


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I would agree. Thanks for dropping in to share the knowledge. :<))


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I did Google preparation of the diamond Whetstones. Found a blog post by Paul which covered everything I wanted to know. Paul also use to be on LJ's.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

> *Hey Lj s,*
> 
> Watching Paul Sellars using diamond plate for ….. *( almost bought the same set twice????)*
> 
> - DocSavage45


I'm afraid that I've lost track of things and bought the same tool twice, whoops!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Charlie,

Thanks for chiming in. I'm not the only one? LOL!

Trying to finish patching my shop roof from the inside before the next dump of wet snow.

And try like hell to get a piece done for the spring MNWG show.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I m afraid that I ve lost track of things and bought the same tool twice, whoops!
> 
> - CharlieK


Nah, think of it as a secondary set….

LOL


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I have 6 utility knives as I am always misplacing them.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I think Paul actually uses glass cleaner.

Any kind of spray cleaner with a surfactant like 409 or Mean Green will work.

I'm dousing the plates in WD40 to prevent rust, so I thought "why not just use it". Works great!

Love Paul and respect him immensely as a ww'er. But I'm in another camp somewhat regarding his sharpening technique. 1) his idea of "sharpening to 600" eludes me, 2) unless you're extremely careful, I think the 30 stropping strokes he advocates risks dubbing and dulling your edge. Lastly, his idea of a convex bevel is counter intuitive to me. It may strengthen the edge, but it increases the wedge effect and over time will progressively result in a very high angle.

That being said, he does sharpen freehand, which I heartedly endorse, and-whatever my opinion is, it all works for him!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

rwe2156,

Yes he does also says the stuff he uses is for auto windshields. My diamond plates go to 1200. For me I'm hoping to get my gouges and chisels to a better place. Experience and the way people use their tools will also be my guide.

I appreciate your input. I have a large gallon can of WD40 LOL!


----------



## G5Flyr (Aug 27, 2013)

rwe2156 did you mean Simple Green? Somebody on YouTube uses that. It (supposedly) won't rust your tools or the steel plate in the diamond stone.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Trend makes a honing oil that is very good. Its a bit pricey, but you only need a couple drops so even a small bottle will last a long time.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I went the way of the diamond stones myself. I have a few of those of 8" x 3" (metal) stones. I use water and then rinse them off and leave them out to dry. There is a tiny bit of corrosion-but nothing on the sharpening surface. I think WD-40 would work well too! I think these stones have a high nickel content to avoid excessive corrosion.

I think these stones are really nice. Never need flattening-are very flat-last a long time-cut quickly. I have a slop sink in my basement near my workshop and that's where I do my sharpening. I cut a 2×4 a little wider than the width of the sink and nailed a couple "guides" to the bottom so that when I lay it on top of my slop sink it fits tight. I then nailed a couple smaller guides on the top that are far enough apart that a sharpening stone will fit snugly between them.


----------



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

Some diamond plates have a plastic core to them especially the double sided ones.  These plates can flex some so make sure they are placed on a flat stable surface. The plastic holders that you can get for these plates also flex, so don't spend the money on them. Just make a 3 sided frame to slide the plate onto whatever you support your plates with to keep them from moving and flexing. The frame allows you to just change plates as needed from grit to grit very quickly than the plastic holder does too.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts


----------

